# Java und Mysql



## javier974 (17. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,



Ich arbeite zum ersten Mal mit Java und MySQl. Ich möchte in einer Eingabemaske eine Nummer eingeben können und wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, dass er mir die dazugehörigen Werte liefert.
Mein Coding:

Nummer=Integer.parseInt(Knr.getText());

			try{

			Statement stmt;
			ResultSet res;

			stmt=con.createStatement();
			res=stmt.executeQuery(
				"SELECT Vname,Nname FROM kunde WHERE Knr ='Nummer'    ");


Mein Problem ist wie kann ich Java in der Select Anweisung klarmachen das Nummer nicht einfach ein String ist sondern die Variable Nummer?

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus!

Mfg

Javier


----------



## DocRandom (17. Mrz 2007)

so:
	
	
	
	





```
res=stmt.executeQuery(
"SELECT Vname,Nname FROM kunde WHERE Knr ='"+Nummer+"' ");
```
mfg
DocRandom


----------



## AlArenal (17. Mrz 2007)

1. Variablennamen schreibt man in Java per Konvention klein.
2. Ein SELECT liefert immer eine Ergebnistabelle. Der Datenbank ist esvöllig schnurz was du daraus machst, denn das ist nicht mehr ihr Bier. Aus dem Resultset die Werte in Variablen zu übernehmen ist deine Aufgabe.
3. Obiger Code ist eh sinnfrei, denn eine Ergebnistabelle kann nahezu beliebig viele Zeilen haben. Woher soll dein Programm von alleine wissen welchen der x Werte es deiner Variable 'Nummer', die 'nummer' heißen sollte, zuweisen soll?

Konstenloser Tipp:
Tutorials nicht nur überfliegen, sondern lesen


----------



## javier974 (17. Mrz 2007)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort!


Hast du auch einen kostenlosen Link zu deinen kostenlosen Tipp? War heute nämlich auf der Suche nach einen Tuto oder der gleichen!


mfg

Javier


----------



## DocRandom (17. Mrz 2007)

Das Inselbuch gibts kostenlos im Netz!

mfg DocRandom


----------



## javier974 (17. Mrz 2007)

danke


----------

